# The Iron Dragons so far.......



## Tallxiii (Nov 1, 2009)

Well I don't know if this is the right spot to put this, but seeing as I'm new to the site I thought I'd introduce you all to my chapter, the Iron Dragons.
Now I've not come up with much for them fluff wise as I've not played any 40k before, but I'm loosely basing them on the salamanders (until I can come up with something better!) Anyway enough of my rambling here's some pics.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome to Heresy online.

This is certainly the right place to be putting this sort fo thing. Some nice models there, and I like the gold polarised eyes, very effective.

These do like like well weathered marines.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Good to have you here!

I agree with Hum..., I really like the effect of the gold eyes. They look like cool sunglasses. :victory:


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

They look pretty awesome! love the visors, how'd you make them like that anyway? really makes them stand out a bit. And were you going for a master-chief look on your terminator, or did it just turn out like that.


----------



## Tallxiii (Nov 1, 2009)

It was an idea someone else had used on another forum I use, for the marines. You just slice across the top of the visor level, then into the bridge of the nose and carve it out to shape. The terminator is on it's version 2.0, at first I just cut a slit through the eye lenses but it was only a couple of mm thick and didn't look right, so in the end I just pretty much cut off the nose up and levelled off to give the fuller faced effect. I'm really really pleased with how the visors turned out, they just have a really cool glow to them. As for the masterchief look, it was by accident but I quite like the similarity. Makes them stand out from normal SM's without having to do anything drastic, which of course can be saved for the good stuff.


----------



## BloodAngelsfan (Jan 22, 2009)

I like the banner, the flames are very well done.


----------



## Jaxx23 (Apr 20, 2009)

i like the visors...gives them the Master Chief Halo look to em.


----------



## Tallxiii (Nov 1, 2009)

Ok so this is an extremely rough, very very basic mock up of a potential heavy flamer for my terminators. I know the barrel is to long but it was the first piece of pipe I could find at the time. What's peoples thought's


----------



## Phenious (Jun 10, 2009)

Your dragon on your banner looks a lot like a doodle I did back in high school of a rock wyrm. I like the dragon head on your flamer, its a nice touch, just got to have a bit of flame spouting out to finish it off. IMHO that is.


----------



## Tallxiii (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks, but I'm still not sold on the flamer head. Hopefully it'll grow on me while I'm working on it more.


----------



## Jaxx23 (Apr 20, 2009)

i would try painting it...maybe giving it a metal color would work


----------



## Tallxiii (Nov 1, 2009)

I think I'll do it like my other flamer nozzle in a bronze colour then add scorching, I just think it looks to fantasy that's all. For some reason I don't think it works as well as what I did on my dreadnought.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Could we see a frontal shot? I imagine the head would be pretty wide compared to the gun. Sideways on it looks pretty good; just a shorter barrel needed, as you say.


----------



## Tallxiii (Nov 1, 2009)

The head is wide but works with the chunkyness of the terminator. That said I'm going to file down the cheeks a little as I don't like the "chipmunk" shape it has. I'll do that tonight as I'm stuck at work at the minute!


----------



## Tallxiii (Nov 1, 2009)

Ok so here is the 2nd incarnation of my flamer, it's still in a rough draft kind of state as I was just mocking it up but it show's what it's going to look like when it's finished.


----------



## Jack Mac (Apr 29, 2009)

The only problem I can see is that the dragon head is placed slightly too highly - the pipe looks like it is attached to where the dragon's tongue is, not quite the back of its throat.
If you agree that it needs changing, I'd consider shaving down the tongue instead of moving the head - it doesn't very much of a difference, just a mill or so, but the pipe below stops you doing that easily otherwise. 

However, the overall effect is very impressive, that's a well done flamer! Nicely painted marines too, with very unique visors.


----------



## Fumble Tumble (Oct 3, 2008)

wow nice work mate i quite like the painting... just wondering, does the flame look that purplely because when i got the bigger pic it looks like it a purplish tinge to it


----------



## Tallxiii (Nov 1, 2009)

Er..... no purple on my models, must be the picture. But thanks for the c&c.


----------



## Tallxiii (Nov 1, 2009)

Well I've slapped some paint on the flame thrower, but it's missing something. I think there's just a bit to much red on it, I may do the cylinder on the back black/yellow chevrons any other idea's? Please excuse the shocking photo's they were taken at work.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Definitely too much red on it. I'd probably make the gas cylinder all one colour (i'd go with black) and then dull the red up a bit on the rest of it.

The actual flamer head looks bitchin' though, mind if i steal the design in the future?


----------



## Tallxiii (Nov 1, 2009)

Be my guest.


----------



## Tallxiii (Nov 1, 2009)

Well I've finished 2 more Terminators.


----------



## Tallxiii (Nov 1, 2009)

Well I've finished the Terminator squad off, and tried my hand at a Grey Knight style helmet. It doesn't look bad considering it was done on an AoBR model and the head and neck are one piece. In the main pic the Sergeants power sword looks different because I repainted it as I didn't really like how it had come out, but I think the new look is a lot better.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I really like the sgt's face. The yellow eyes make him look very sinister. Good job.


----------



## Tallxiii (Nov 1, 2009)

Well here is Brother-Captain Orus in all his technicolour glory. I'd originally converted him for a Spyrer gang in Necromunda but felt that the extra plating on his armour looked to much like scales so he was drafted to the ranks of the Iron Dragons. Oh and I've changed the green for a custom job that's a bit darker but still looks well with what I've painted up so far.
So what do you think?


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

You keep churning out some very cool original ideas, keep it coming. +rep

What did you use for the armor plating? I've been looking for a way to do armored greaves for a while now.


----------



## Tallxiii (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks very much. They're the armoured shoulder pads from the Lizadmen Saurus sprue mostly, and the ones on the shoulders and back of the legs I think are from the Marauder sprue.


----------



## sonofchaotica (Nov 29, 2009)

Some really nice original ideas here, really nice work i particualy like the plating on the sargeant, really helps to reinforce his close combat look.


----------



## Dar'kir (Jul 11, 2009)

i digg, most impressive. + rep


----------



## godzy (Jun 5, 2008)

sweet conversions and painting! keep it up (and make me wish I had time to play around with my plastic space men :ireful2


----------



## Tallxiii (Nov 1, 2009)

This is the new look that all future Dragons will be sporting, it's a much darker green that I mixed up myself. I think it makes them look a lot meaner being darker than the first squad.

Tactical Squad II

























I know about the smudge on the left leg, I only noticed it after I uploaded the picture.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

They look sweet, I really like the nasa style eye bits. They look awesome. Great work +Rep


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

amazing work, its good to see some different marinesn once ina while

cheers

edd


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

Almost has a Dark Angel look, sort of. The eyes look very different, more of a sci-fi less of the average 40k look. What were the visors made with?


----------



## Tallxiii (Nov 1, 2009)

You just chop out the bridge of the nose, I found a nice little tutorial. A simple touch but one you never think to do.

TP


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

The only criticism I will say, is the highlight of the shoulder pad. I think it should be painted closer to the trim line. Other than that, awesome.


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

Tallxiii said:


> You just chop out the bridge of the nose, I found a nice little tutorial. A simple touch but one you never think to do.
> 
> TP


Makes a lot of sense looking at it now, funny I didn't really think of it. Might try it someday. Good way to be different.


----------



## Vampboi (Jan 9, 2009)

Just found this thread and great work. These models look pretty awesome and I love the eye visors.


----------

